# Cat in a tree



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I had to finish this picture before I went on the trip. I'm sure there will be last minute tweaks when I get back but what do you think folks?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love: Flowers and animals are your fortè!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan. This was a great fun piece to work on. Of course it was intended to be whimsical. It made my husband laugh so I guess it works.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

He just looks so snuggled down comfy I want to join him! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I will probably work more on his face when I get back.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Light-heartedness. Love!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley, he is so much fun!! I love him. Now you need to do another cat in a tree to match. :biggrin:


----------



## smith15 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is exquisite! Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's so rich I love it


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I love your use of colours, your pictures are always so rich and evocative, love it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very well done Terry. Very creative.


----------



## almond (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice Painting . Color combination is lovely . 
www.iacart.com


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your generous encouragement.


----------

